# Dark hair with Blue Peek-a-boo highlights?



## Peacebyairblade (Apr 18, 2011)

My hair is medium brown, I want to dye it dark brown to where it looks like its black. Underneath, I want dark blue peek a boos. Is it best to use a kit? Go to a salon? Help!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

that sounds really cool. personally i always go to a salon - especially if it is the first time you are getting something done. that way you know it will turn out ok and if you feel confident you could do it yourself next time


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 18, 2011)

I say do it! I'd go to a salon for precision coloring and placement. Just be aware though, that blue dyes are horribly hard to keep put in your hair, no matter the brand you use, so be prepared for some upkeep.

  	Have fun!


----------



## _tiffany (Apr 19, 2011)

I once tried to dye my hair with a bottom layer of blue and I have naturally dark brown hair.  It didn't work even though I bleached it, it didn't turn blue it was more like a greyish color.  I'd say go to a professional too!


----------



## amoona (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to do this to my hair when I worked at MAC. Like everyone said - go to a salon. Also, be warned that you might want to purchase some black or dark colors pillow cases. The blue will rub off on your pillow cases when you first get it done.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 4, 2011)

Blue is the hardest colour to maintain. And doing it on your own (especially if your don't use bleach often) is a total and complete pain in the ass, and it most likely will not turn out. Hair has to be bleached to almost white to take the colour properly. Any hint of yellow, and it will turn a weird green colour. Once the dye starts to wash out (and it will) your hair will get more and more greenish coloured, just like how white blondes turn yellowish over time if they do not use special shampoos.

  	There are things you can do to prevent the colour turning, like using, or mixing a coloured conditioner, or avoiding any and all products with sulfates it in, washing your hair less frequently always helps too. 

  	Once a stylist has done the initial placement, bleaching and colouring you can always keep up the colour yourself. You can either use a vegetable based dye (special effect, punky color, manic panic) which is a thick gel/cream consistency that require no mixing (these wash out the fastest, but do not damage the hair), you can use a dye like joico or schwarrzkopf, or if you want to commit to blue for the long haul (and i mean like cut it out hault) you can go with illumen (sp?), which you will NEED to do in a salon. If you use one of the first two options, you can simply go back to see your stylist every few months to rebleach the root and maybe do a touch up if you please. Because they were peek a boos, regrowth will hardly show.

  	good luck.


----------

